# my aba/extrudabody set-up



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

i have posted these pics in the mk2 forums for my project but figured i would post some pics here of the itb install on my car.
here is what is in the car:
ported and polished head
tt 268 cam and adjustable gear
tt HD springs
new lifters
new valves
entire motor torn down and rebuilt with all new hardware/seals etc
extrudabody itbs
matched and polished exhaust manifold
tt dual downpipe
new cat
tt 2 1/4 stainless cat back
megasquirt v3 
































and the car in question:


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

nice car, but i think 268 is weak , go 288


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (GTOBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTOBB* »_nice car, but i think 268 is weak , go 288


thanks. we will see, i can always change if i want to.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

It looks great man I demand sound clips/video !


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_It looks great man I demand sound clips/video ! 

as soon as it is running then i will do that for sure.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

any reason you choose to keep the dizzy instead of using the internal trigger wheel?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_any reason you choose to keep the dizzy instead of using the internal trigger wheel?

no real reason. my buddy paul(need_a_vr6) is the one that built and is installing the megasquirt and when we went over the car before the build that just was not something that came into question


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul knows what he is doing, he has helped me out a bunch of times with tuning, and my setup. 
Might need to make another visit actually as I am switching my setup shortly.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_Paul knows what he is doing, he has helped me out a bunch of times with tuning, and my setup. 
Might need to make another visit actually as I am switching my setup shortly. 

that he does, and very much so. glad to have someone like him that has this much knowlege on it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

It is using the crank sensor but keeping the stock distro. As much as this will get driven the cost of a twin tower coilpack will hardly payback over the one cap and rotor it'll need.








Chris, let me know when you're ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It is using the crank sensor but keeping the stock distro. As much as this will get driven the cost of a twin tower coilpack will hardly payback over the one cap and rotor it'll need.








Chris, let me know when you're ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

paul's always looking out for me


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

she's alive. the itb's are not synched yet and there is more work to do but i am happy she's alive


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (veedubman91)*



veedubman91 said:


> she's alive. the itb's are not synced yet and there is more work to do but i am happy she's alive
> Syncing is easy..getting them to close properly without binding is a pain in the ass.....
> Well on a 16v at least......
> they run excellent ...and with Paul Helping..you cant go wrong...
> I disagree one only one thing...Distributors are the gay...Sorry Paul


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I think it'll be the other way.. the method for adjusting them is interesting to say the least. 
Made 193whp on the last distro n/a 4cyl, I think it works fine.


----------



## super 74 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Hi Neal and Paul. I miss you guys. Car looks awesome dude. Good luck w/ the set-up.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (super 74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *super 74* »_Hi Neal and Paul. I miss you guys. Car looks awesome dude. Good luck w/ the set-up.

JULIAN! thanks man, hope to see you sometime soon.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

thank you


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubman91)*

most current engine bay shot with all the wiring now cleaned up.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

looks awesome


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_looks awesome 

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (GTOBB)*

Where do you have your wideband controller mounted?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (George)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_Where do you have your wideband controller mounted?

the wideband is mounted on the hard fuel lines as they come out of the frame rail on the passenger side, then the wiring runs through the hole in the bottom of the frame rail on that side and into the car


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

It makes me sad that I can see it in that picture.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It makes me sad that I can see it in that picture.

thanks paul


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Looking good








Make sure every bolt on those things is tight....
they are assembled at the factory just for looks.......
Not like i had some fall out...and into the engine while it was running or anything


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Looking good








Make sure every bolt on those things is tight....
they are assembled at the factory just for looks.......
Not like i had some fall out...and into the engine while it was running or anything









ouch! i heard from someone that something like that happend at a shop in the area. one of the screws for the throttle plates was loose and fell into the motor


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Idles decent now.. I like the linkage adjustment on the GSXRs better then these, but it is what it is.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Idles decent now.. I like the linkage adjustment on the GSXRs better then these, but it is what it is.

yeah, from what you say Paul, i am going to have to agree with you.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Idles decent now.. I like the linkage adjustment on the GSXRs better then these, but it is what it is.

the linkage ajustment blows on these i agree.....
I was in the car that that ate the screw when it happened.....It went from..this thing is running great..to wtf was that noise...and where did the power go...in a half a second








Live and learn....
Lets see some vids of this thing in action...
and does the linkage bind between the bodys like the 16v ones do?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
the linkage ajustment blows on these i agree.....
I was in the car that that ate the screw when it happened.....It went from..this thing is running great..to wtf was that noise...and where did the power go...in a half a second








Live and learn....
Lets see some vids of this thing in action...
and does the linkage bind between the bodys like the 16v ones do?

video of the car driving hopefully this week. not sure on the linkage yet.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

You would have noticed it all ready if it was dooing the same thing as the other ones.....
Looking forward to the Vid


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i certainly have to get used to the throttle pedal, it is a lot different then any stock style throttle


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

great looking setup and beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motvatedub (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

more info on the extrudabodies. People talkin trash on them on another post. where did you get them? Cant wait to see the vid.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (motvatedub)*

They're ok. There are things that I liked better about the gsxr's, and the Jenvey setup seems better though at a much higher price point.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

agreed with paul. there are some things that i would have changed if possible, most of it being little things like putting the throttle cable on the drivers side. the quality is very nice, they did a great job in designing them but at this point only time will tell as to how they perform. i have had the car out several times but we still have to do some more tuning then i am going to get some real miles on it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

saw your hooptie at cult classic today looked awesome, I am having some issues with the fuel rail on my setup as well.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

The only good thing about 16v's is you can use a stock 20v rail and the no problems that go with it.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_saw your hooptie at cult classic today looked awesome, I am having some issues with the fuel rail on my setup as well. 

thanks man, yeah i am still having issues, sent you a pm.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I know this is a very old thread but did you every get his setup tuned properly? And is there any video's on it?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Got it running quite nice before he put the 16v in it. No videos that I know of.


----------

